

Resolutions - smacktoward
http://penny-arcade.com/2014/01/01/resolutions

======
icco
Wow, what a fantastic post. So glad he feels comfortable sharing about his
problems and a little insight into real goals for the year, and not just
another "This year I'm gonna commit to github more" post.

